# Need gluten-free help



## ajhuff (Apr 15, 2013)

Gluten-free cooking is completely alien to me. I know nothing of the substitutes or products. I have been asked to cook dinner at a friends house and his wife is gluten and oat bran "intolerant." I am approaching this as a practice run as a personal chef as that is a career path that tempts me.

I need a gluten free egg noodle for beef stroganoff. I can roll my own or use store bought but was looking for experienced suggestions for something that tastes GOOD.

Thanks,

-AJ


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 15, 2013)

Stoganoff is normally served with Rice-change the menu and you eliminate the problem.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 15, 2013)

Really? I have never ever had it with rice.

-AJ


----------



## cnochef (Apr 15, 2013)

The only gluten free noodles that I know of that have great flavor are buckwheat soba noodles and they should go great with your stroganoff, just make sure they are 100% buckwheat and not blended with wheat flour.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 15, 2013)

There are some some pretty good brown rice noodles that can substitute for flour noodles.


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ideas in Food, check their LiF flour.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 16, 2013)

I did a workshop with that guy. He drank A LOT of Diet Pepsi. A LOT.


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 16, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> Really? I have never ever had it with rice.
> 
> -AJ



Every restaurant I have worked in always had rice as the accompaniment.I believe that Straw potatoes are the traditional Russian side.Either way ,give it a go -got to easier than making or finding a good Gluten free product.Over here in Oz there is a local farmer making Banana flour which makes good pasta but i dont know if it can be found anywhere else?


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 16, 2013)

Try this website. It is informative, fun and the recipes are really excellent and simple. http://glutenfreegirl.com/ One of my personal favorite sites


----------

